# AI 10G Shrimp Display Tank



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

New Orange Eye Blue Tiger / Crystal Red Shrimp tank

Here's a Day 2 picture of the setup

10G starfire tank w/ built in overflow
Lambo Natural Shrimp soil by NETLEA
overflow filter with lots of media

Currently just drift wood with Fissidens Fontanus
Will add more mosses as the tank matures

The pH is at 5.7

Stay tuned for periodical updates!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice! I'm glad to see you guys are more active on the forum now


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Very nice! I'm glad to see you guys are more active on the forum now


Thanks, Manthu!

It's been a good 3 years since the start of the company. We figured it's about time to participate as part of the community and honour the members who have been supporting us in the past.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

lookin clean... luvin the background. where did you get that light? how many watts?


----------



## poverty (Jul 12, 2013)

manhtu said:


> Very nice! I'm glad to see you guys are more active on the forum now


What did you use for a screen on the intake of that overflow?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

